# Bild begradigen



## Patman (23. April 2007)

leider habe ich nichts genaues gefunden...

bin ein totaler newbie... beschäftige mich seit kurzem mit dem ps... nun habe ich am wochenende ein foto von meinem bruder geschossen... leider kippt der horizont total... bekomm ich es mit dem ps begradigt? wäre toll wenn mir einer genaue tipps geben könnte wie ich es begradige...

danke im vorraus
grüße


----------



## Leola13 (23. April 2007)

Hai,

erst einmal über Ansicht - Einblenden - Raster ein Gitter über dein Bild legen.
Dann Bearbeiten - Transformieren - Drehen und die gewünschte Ausrichtung einstellen.
Da auf dem Beispielbild aussen genug "überflüssiges" zu sehen ist würde ich einfach eine rechteckige Auswahl erstellen und den Rest ausblenden öder löschen.

Zusätzlich könntest du den Hintergrund nach unscharf stellen. (vielleicht später mit mehr Erfahrung  )
Es könnte sein, daß durch das Geraderücken des Bildes die Dynamik verloren geht.
Probier einfach mal aus.

Ciao Stefan


----------



## Patman (23. April 2007)

bedanke mich für die schnelle antwort...

habe mich mal dran versucht und habe das ergebnis angehängt....

hintergrund unscharf stellen... gibts ein tutorial? ist es sehr schwer?

freue mich auf weiter antworten

grüße


----------



## Leola13 (23. April 2007)

Hai,

auf die Schnelle gemacht.

Die Bildebene dupliziert und dann Weichzeichner - Gaußscher Weichzeichner. Die Stärke musst du testen. Ich hab es auf ziemlich stark gestellt, dann sind die Person im Hintergrund und die weißen Stangen weg.
Dann habe ich eine Ebenemaske erstellt (nichts maskiert) und die Fußballer und den Rasen mit Schwarz "frei" gepinselt. (Dazu die Deckkraft der Ebene während des Bearbeitens kurz reduzieren.)

Ciao Stefan


----------

